# Vanguard Raft & Fly Fishing Frame Package



## Fishingbearclaws (Feb 2, 2021)

Is this still available? [email protected]
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Carson21 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi Jim, it's still available. I sent you an email. Thanks.


----------



## stj14 (Mar 9, 2021)

Is this still available?


----------

